

Windows 8.1 pulled from store - ryanskidmore
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windowsrt8_1-windows_install/has-the-windows-rt-81-update-been-removed-from-the/7cf0d789-b70d-4328-81bb-0712c32afed7

======
lukaseder
I was actually looking for that update and thought that the RT customer base
is once again neglected, after being unable to install most apps / programs...

